# I need to hear some opinions from the audio experts here.



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm starting to put a system into my car and I need some help cause I honestly don't know crap about audio. I don't wanna pay lots of money for crappy products.

I got an Alpine Headunit last week (Model CDA-9825). I chose it over the other ones I thought of getting because it had 3 preouts and let me control the levels and wattage (or whatever it is) going to the front & rear speakers, and the subs. (A guy I used to know told me that if I ever got a headunit to make sure I got a unit with all of these options).

I don't have ANYTHING else. It's got stock speakers and I haven't bought an amp or subs because I wanna make sure I get some good quality stuff. I want my system to sound clean and hit hard.

If you guys could give me some speaker recommendations (Front, rear, subs, *tweeters if I need em*) and a good amp. I'm looking to put competition style equipment but it doesn't have to be so extreme. I'm willing to pay $200 for a set of 6 X 9's if need be. I would greatly appreciate ANY help on this subject (Yes I have searched the forums and heard some stuff about Eclipse and a couple others).

Oh... and what is a crossover and do I need one? I couldn't find anything about it on the forum. Thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

how much do you have to spend (I know you said 200 for the 6x9's but what about the rest?) and what car do you have?


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

you have a good head unit, stick with the alpine. as for front speakers, I suggest either buy, or make some kick panels and put a good set of 5.25 components in them, I have some MBQuart's in my sonoma that i've had for about 6 years, still sound brand new. Front door speakers, try to run the same brand as in the kicks. As for rear speakers, I wouldn't put anything in the rear deck, Amps. Phoneix gold makes an excellent 5 channel amp, 4x125w, and 400x1 for subs, maybe 2 jlaudio 8w0's or maybe 1 12"


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> how much do you have to spend (I know you said 200 for the 6x9's but what about the rest?) and what car do you have?


I get paid every week. So I can fork out about $200 a week or so. I'm not doing the entire system all at once, just a bit at a time. So if I have to save for something, it's no biggie.

I got a B14 (96 GXE).

Oh for subs... would you recommend either MTX or Polk's? I was thinking that maybe I 'd get some competition woofers from one of those. Unless you got a better idea. (I'll pretty much trust anything you tell me Dem0n... I've seen a few posts where you've been named the local audio expert. =) )


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> If you guys could give me some speaker recommendations (Front, rear, subs, *tweeters if I need em*) and a good amp. I'm looking to put competition style equipment but it doesn't have to be so extreme.




Front doors: CDT Audio cl61 6.5" comp set (comes with xover units) = $120
Rear: CDT Audio cl51 coax speaker set = $45
Sub: Resonant Engineering RE series 10" sub = $75
Amp: Avionixx AXA 440.4, 4 channel amp

The rear set of speakers can be run off of your head unit power, no need to power them with the amp. 

The 4 channel amp will do just that, power 4 channels. Now you can use channels 1-2 for the front comp set, and bridge the rear channels, 3-4 to get more power for your subwoofer. A cross over unit separates the frequencies to the comp set and allows each speaker to best play its sound.

Websites: 
For all CDT Audio gear, check with Don Smith owner of Island Sound in NY, he is full authorized to sell CDT and has the best damn prices anywhere. Although as a resource, you can check out this site for information on CDT, http://www.thezeb.com/c-CDT-Audio-5008.htm
But remember to get better pricing, contact Don at [email protected]

Subwoofer, contact Resonant Engineering at www.reaudio.com , you can order direct from them

Amp, click here for the Avionixx amp at great pricing and service: http://www.woofersetc.com/product.asp?0=620&1=621&3=2089


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Azgrower said:


> Front doors: CDT Audio cl61 6.5" comp set (comes with xover units) = $120
> Rear: CDT Audio cl51 coax speaker set = $45
> Sub: Resonant Engineering RE series 10" sub = $75
> Amp: Avionixx AXA 440.4, 4 channel amp
> ...


Wow. Thanks. :thumbup: I'll see what other equipment is recommended and I'll make sure to check out the ones you recommended.

Do I have to do anything SPECIAL to "bridge" the rear speakers or is it done simply by running it directly to the head unit? And by what you said about the channels, do I just run 1 channel to each speaker (Channel 1 to left-front, Channel 2 to right-front, etc...)? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Those look like good choices, I would change the RE 10 for an ID 10 or 12 though. Those REs don't seem to have the highest build quality (never messed with one, just going by pictures and reviews from owners). I haven't played with the ID but I've toyed with its butt-buddy the Arc KAR. It's a nice little sub, sounds good and can get reasonably loud given its price. The ID is basically the same thing (ID makes the Arc subs) but with a higher excursion, and it's a bit more "port friendly" if you're into that.

Those CDT comps get good reviews, and the Avionixx amps are nice. I wasn't aware that Avionixx was still making those amps though, are you sure that's not just an old listing?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Those look like good choices, I would change the RE 10 for an ID 10 or 12 though. Those REs don't seem to have the highest build quality (never messed with one, just going by pictures and reviews from owners). I haven't played with the ID but I've toyed with its butt-buddy the Arc KAR. It's a nice little sub, sounds good and can get reasonably loud given its price. The ID is basically the same thing (ID makes the Arc subs) but with a higher excursion, and it's a bit more "port friendly" if you're into that.
> 
> Those CDT comps get good reviews, and the Avionixx amps are nice. I wasn't aware that Avionixx was still making those amps though, are you sure that's not just an old listing?


Or on www.thezeb.com they are blowing out the CDT Audio subs, great pricing too. To bridge the rear channels on the amp to the subs, just wire in the positive of channel 3 and the negative of channel 4 to the amp. It will be clearly marked on the channel output terminals. Since what you are essentially doing is combining the two channels and running it to one sub. And yes, the right side speaker (or components set) will be on Channel 1, and the left on channel 2. From the head unit, you connect the RCA interconnects (output jack in rear of unit) to your amp's RCA input jack. This sends the music signals to the amp.

Well since the ID subs are a little more $$, I recommended RE. From what I have seen and dealt with, a nice little sub for the price. I had used the 8s and the 10s before in a different setup. I wasnt dissapointed, but I also got them in a group buy for $37 shipped each. 

Thos Avionixx amps are prolly "overhead" stock, but Avionixx is making new designed amps soon. I think they partnered up with eD to market, or at least sell the amps on eD's site. 

FYI, another tidbit of info, ID doesnt only make the Arc subs, but also the new designed eD subs too.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

just a note on the avionixx amps. Ive had two avi 440.4's that have somewhat of a sandyness to the sound at low volume. Other people on icixsound forums seem to have the same problem. If used for sub duty, the coarseness at low volume ceases to be an issue as it seems to be a midrange/high frequency phenomenon.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Or on www.thezeb.com they are blowing out the CDT Audio subs, great pricing too. To bridge the rear channels on the amp to the subs, just wire in the positive of channel 3 and the negative of channel 4 to the amp. It will be clearly marked on the channel output terminals. Since what you are essentially doing is combining the two channels and running it to one sub. And yes, the right side speaker (or components set) will be on Channel 1, and the left on channel 2. From the head unit, you connect the RCA interconnects (output jack in rear of unit) to your amp's RCA input jack. This sends the music signals to the amp.
> 
> Well since the ID subs are a little more $$, I recommended RE. From what I have seen and dealt with, a nice little sub for the price. I had used the 8s and the 10s before in a different setup. I wasnt dissapointed, but I also got them in a group buy for $37 shipped each.
> 
> ...


does id make both the kv and ov lines? BTW, elemental is coming out with a 6.5 inch sub that looks almost too good to be true. 13mm of throw is nice with only 100 watts on such a small driver.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

funkpacket said:


> does id make both the kv and ov lines? BTW, elemental is coming out with a 6.5 inch sub that looks almost too good to be true. 13mm of throw is nice with only 100 watts on such a small driver.


both Adire and RE have something like that, except both the extremis and the xxx can play high enough to be used in a 2-way set, not so with the eu-700. They don't have a stupid huge surround that takes up half of the cone area either


----------

